
Could One Man Single-Handedly Ruin the Planet? (2018) - acjohnson55
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2018/10/bolsanaros-amazon-deforestation-accelerates-climate-change.html
======
daodedickinson
It's not as if Xi Jinping would make the same decisions ifhe suspected he was
the last human language speaker on our planet.

